# Getting through beans!



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Recently bought a grinder and I seem to be getting through much more coffee.

Both myself and wife drink maybe 2-3 coffees a day, normally cappuccino.

Previously 250g bag of pre-ground was lasting approximately a week. We have got through the same bag of beans in 4 days!

Is this simply because of the finer grind?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Most likely, are you weighing your dose or simply filling by volume?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I know what you mean.

I drink 2 glasses a day and one bag does not last me 2 weeks even!

I usually use 14 - 14.5g of beans and then grind fine. My current beans are Hands on Lusty Glaze and they are hard to dial in sometimes as it extracts too fast.

Best shot I got with them is 2.5oz in 20 seconds which is slightly too fast still.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

nekromantik said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I drink 2 glasses a day and one bag does not last me 2 weeks even!
> 
> ...


You probably need to grind finer and /or increase dose


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> You probably need to grind finer and /or increase dose


I got my Porlex on 2nd finest grind setting. Might try 16g dose next time.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Danielowenuk said:


> Recently bought a grinder and I seem to be getting through much more coffee.
> 
> Both myself and wife drink maybe 2-3 coffees a day, normally cappuccino.
> 
> ...


If your average daily use is 5 cups and it takes you four days, that's 20 cups. 250g divided by 20 cups is 12.5g per cup. Is each cup a single shot or a double? A single shot cup should use something like 7-9g and a double shot cup 14-18g ish. If you're splitting the shot between two cups, that would mean you're using 25g (12.5g x 2) for each double shot, which would sound like you're filling it all the way then levelling off and binning the surplus. That would be a very big dose and/or a lot of waste. Alternatively if you're only using 12.5g for a double shot then count yourself lucky that you enjoy such a low dose... you're getting more shots out of it than most people.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> If your average daily use is 5 cups and it takes you four days, that's 20 cups. 250g divided by 20 cups is 12.5g per cup. Is each cup a single shot or a double? A single shot cup should use something like 7-9g and a double shot cup 14-18g ish. If you're splitting the shot between two cups, that would mean you're using 25g (12.5g x 2) for each double shot, which would sound like you're filling it all the way then levelling off and binning the surplus. That would be a very big dose and/or a lot of waste. Alternatively if you're only using 12.5g for a double shot then count yourself lucky that you enjoy such a low dose... you're getting more shots out of it than most people.


I use around 14g of beans grinded into a double basket. Then I use 1 cup and around 2.5oz of espresso two times a day then I dump the ground coffee after use in the bin.

That sound about what most people use?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

2.5oz sounds like a lot for 14g, more lungo style


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> 2.5oz sounds like a lot for 14g, more lungo style


Would you recommend 16g for 2.5oz?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would suggest your taste-buds dictate. If 14g into 2.5oz tastes good then why fix what isnt broken. If you think it could be better & you want better accuracy then try weighing the end extraction. 14g into 22-23g extraction is a good place to start (approx 1.6 ratio) , to achieve this you might need to grind a tad finer.

edit - 20 seconds is very fast for 2.5 oz. If you cant grind finer then try 14.5, 15, 15.5g and so on


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I do notice it tastes weak and bitter so tomorrow

My only worry about using more coffee is will cost a lot as I will need more then 500g a month.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

drink less but better quality ; )


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Each cup is double, no weighing, just fill and level with finger.

Never really thought of it in that way, but dosage seems about right, maybe just need to buy more coffee


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> drink less but better quality ; )


ha ha!

I doubt I can cut back my coffee intake!


----------

